
Today's Deep Learning “AI” Is Machine Learning Not Magic - nither
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2018/11/14/todays-deep-learning-ai-is-machine-learning-not-magic/
======
pplonski86
Maybe building deep learning models is not magic, but using AI models in the
business/company is still a magic!

